# DC Co2 regulator



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone had this regulator before? What are the pro/cons of this regulator? Item can be found here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-CO...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2572731997

Thanks in advance!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

There is a review for that product on this forum...just gotta find it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The setup you have linked to does not contain any gauges, which are recommended for pressurized gas use.

Also, here is the link that was in question:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31574

I would *strongly *recommend you read through the entire thread (8 pages) before deciding to purchase the Dici line of regulators.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you so much Dark for poinging me to that thread, ive decided that ill just go DIY. 

Now, to read your sticky! ;D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

